# Gaming Monitor - 144 HZ oder WQHD



## Nazzy (10. November 2017)

Servus,
Ich wollte mir demnächst einen neuen Monitor gönnen, da dieser hier ( Samsung bla blub 24 Zoll 60 hz ) schon in die Jahre gekommen ist und endlich in den Ruhestand soll. Ausserdem habe ich den Fehler gemacht und ein Bild in WQHD gesehen + GSync 

Da ich nur ein Budget bis Max 400 -500 Euro habe, fällt WQHD + 144 Hz oder G- Sync wohl flach.
Ich zocke alles Querbeet, Shooter eher weniger, dafür viel Rocket League :o 
Settings werden generell immer hochgedreht ,um das beste Bild zu erhalten. Die Frage ist nun, bleibe ich bei Full HD + 144 hz oder gehe ich auf 27 Zoll WQHD.

grüße und danke schonmal für Anregungen


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. November 2017)

Meine Empfehlung ist klar:

Spar lieber noch eine Weile und hol dir für ~650€ den hier:
AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Den Monitor wirst du am längsten behalten.
Daher würde ich gleich den nehmen: Gsync | WQHD | 144Hz


----------



## Nazzy (11. November 2017)

was mit dem hier  ?

iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

WQHD und 144 hz


----------



## LastManStanding (11. November 2017)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Servus,
> Da ich nur ein Budget bis Max 400 -500 Euro habe, fällt WQHD + 144 Hz oder G- Sync wohl flach.






amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung ist klar:
> 
> Spar lieber noch eine Weile und hol dir für ~650€ den hier:
> AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> ...



Manchmal geht es nicht darum ob man sparen muss sondern einfach da wo das Budget liegt.

Wie ist dieser hir? Mit 6 bit und TN Panel 
AOC Agon AG271QX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder der?
(Allerdings IPS daher hohe Reaktionzeit.)

Acer BE270UAbmipruzx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Nazzy (11. November 2017)

puh.....Ich will möglichst Tearing minimieren, nur Frage ich mich gerade, ob ich dafür G - Sync unbedingt brauche oder 144 HZ das schon einigermaßen in Schach halten kann.


----------



## Lors84 (11. November 2017)

Nazzy schrieb:


> puh.....Ich will möglichst Tearing minimieren, nur Frage ich mich gerade, ob ich dafür G - Sync unbedingt brauche oder 144 HZ das schon einigermaßen in Schach halten kann.



brauchste nicht, ich hab den iiyama GB2760QSU + 1080ti, rockt die hütte! kein störendes tearing, da total minimal.


----------



## Nazzy (11. November 2017)

will sie alle haben 

Wie gesagt, hatte bisher nur Full HD Samsung Monitore und möchte halt diesmal ein " Upgrade" haben. 
Eigentlich müsste man die mal im Spielbetrieb live erleben , um wirklich urteilen zu können. 
Ich versuche halt immer ohne V - Sync auszukommen, oft klappt es, aber bei AC zbsp geht es garnicht und dieser Input Lag macht mich verrückt, sogar mit Gamepad


----------



## Versengold (11. November 2017)

Lors84 schrieb:


> brauchste nicht, ich hab den iiyama GB2760QSU + 1080ti, rockt die hütte! kein störendes tearing, da total minimal.



Du sag mal, wie genau rockt deine Kombi die Hütte? Welche Ti hast du und was hast du eingestellt damit der Berg wackelt? Vermisst du denn gar kein Gsync?


----------



## Lors84 (11. November 2017)

Versengold schrieb:


> Du sag mal, wie genau rockt deine Kombi die Hütte? Welche Ti hast du und was hast du eingestellt damit der Berg wackelt? Vermisst du denn gar kein Gsync?



also mit dem monitor zocke ich eigentlich nur online shooter, zu 90% zocke ich am 4k TV. ob ich gsync vermisse kann ich nicht sagen, habs nie live gesehen, mir ist es ohne aber auch flüssig genug 

also bei asscreed sehe ich schon tearing, je nach spiel ist das nicht sichtbar bis etwas sichtbar, mit vsync ists aber kein problem, der inputlag ist dann trotzdem noch extrem niedrig.


----------



## Infinity232323 (11. November 2017)

Moin,

ich kann nicht so mit Fachwissen glänzen wie manch andere hier, ich kann Dir aber sagen, das dein Budget das sehr wohl hergibt. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie lange die Aktion war oder ist bzw. wann es mal wieder ein Angebot gibt, aber ich habe gerade letzte Woche meinen WQHD mit GSync und sogar bis zu 165 Hz bekommen. Bei Alternate kostet der 585 und dazu bin ich mit einer Suche darauf gekommen wo man beim Bestellene einen Gutschein eingeben musste und 12% bekommen hat. Ich hab erst nicht dran geglaubt aber es hat funktioniert und ich habe nur ganz knapp über 500€ bezahlt für ein 27 Zoll Acer Predator XB27HU. ICh weiß ja nicht wie viel Zeit du noch hast, aber solche Angebote gibt es bestimmt immer mal wieder. Aktuelle leider nicht soweit ich das sehen konnte. Ich hatte ein kleines Problem mit dem Monitor, aber dieses wurde parallel auch in diesem Forum soeben gelöst^^. Ansonsten kann ich deinen "Fehler" dir WQHD angeschaut zu haben absolut nachvollziehen. Diese Entscheidungen immer vor so einem Kauf. Und jeder empfiehtl Dir etwas anderes. Ich bin mega zufrieden damit. Es ist der perfekte Kompromiss zwischen 4K und HD. Damit kann ich meine gtx 1080 voll ausnutzen und brauche auf nichts verzichten. 

Ich bin noch nicht dahinter ob GSync bei schnellen Rechnern wirklich ein Vorteil bringt oder ob das eher bei langsameren Rechnern mit wenigen FPS zum Tragen kommt. Das muss man glaube ich für sich selbst entscheiden. Fakt ist wenn man das weglässt kommt man billiger davon. Ich rate dir, nehm das was du gerne möchtest und warte einfach bis es mal ein Angebot gibt wodurch du mit deinem Budget hinkommst. Viel Spaß beim Weitersuchen.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Nazzy (11. November 2017)

Eilig habe ich es nicht, aber es soll dieses Jahr noch was werden :>
Ich werde aufjedenfall mal nach Angeboten aussschau halten, nur ist halt die Frage, ob ich G - Sync brauche oder ob es auch 144 hz tun.

grüße zurück


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. November 2017)

Definitiv beides mitnehmen.
Warte auf ein Angebot am Black Friday bzw. bei Amazon Sonderangebote. 

Ich bin sehr empfindlich was tearing und stottern angeht und mir fällt es auch auf wenn Gsync aus ist bei weit über 100 FPS.


----------



## Infinity232323 (12. November 2017)

Moin,

so sehe ich das auch. Die Angebote von den Kollegen die Monitorempfehlungen gemacht haben sehen auch aus wie IPS Panel die meist 100-200€ teurer sind. Ich glaube die haben ein besseres Bild bzw. Kontrast aber sind dafür nicht so schnell wie ein viel preiswerteres TN-Panel. Und gerade in Bezug auf das was mein Vorredner hier geschrieben hat muss ich noch anmerken, dass ich da die gleichen Erfahrungen machen durfte. Das was ich gestern sagte, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob Gsync eher was für Leute mit schwächeren Rechner sei... also die wo man oft nicht auf 60 fps kommt, ist zwar ein Stück weit richtig, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass es für uns, wo wir immens mehr Bildpunkte haben wollen als Full HD und dazu noch 144 Hz oder mehr, nicht auch richtig ist. In dieser Welt sind wir mit unseren 1080ern auf 2560 x 1440 und mit allen Reglern rechts in der gleichen Situation. Wir kommen nicht immer auf die FPS Zahlen damit diese mit unseren hohen Hz-Zahlen übereinstimmen. Bei manchen Titeln schaffe ich das immer noch locker, aber z.B. Origins oder Witcher3... No way. Somit hat man mit Gsync das perfekte Mittel sowohl bei 50, als auch bei 130, 80, 98, 140, 153...etc. pp. fps auch immer die gleiche Hz-Zahl zu haben. Das macht sich meiner Meinung nach durch gar kein Tearing bemerkbar. Das hatte ich vorher oft und sehe ich nun gar nicht mehr. Ich will nicht sagen, dass es gar nicht mehr da ist, aber aufgefallen ist es mir bisher nicht und ich achte seit ich den Monitor vor ner Woche bekommen habe extrem auf alles was auffällt.

Daher das was ich und manch andere hier gesagt haben noch einmal dick unterstrichen. Warte ab oder erhöh das Budget ein wenig. Ab 560-580€ bekommst du haargenau das was du willst 144Hz aufwärts, WQHD, und Gsync. Ich denke das wirst du nicht bereuhen. Tuh dir den Gefallen und kauf dir keinen FullHD Screen mehr und auch kein 4K mit 60 Hz. Ich stand noch vor zwei Wochen genau da wo du nun bist und freu mich wie ein kleiner Junge das ich mir das gegönnt habe. Ich würde es bereuen wenn ich das nicht getan hätte.


----------



## Nazzy (12. November 2017)

Ok , wie sieht es mit dem hier aus :

Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist zwar nur 24 Zoll ( sitze halben Meter vom Monitor weg ), allerdings liefert er 2560 x 1440 + GSync und 144 hz.

Ich werde dann wohl die genannten Empfehlungen im Auge behalten und es wird definitiv einer mit GSync und 144 hz


----------



## Infinity232323 (12. November 2017)

Wenn man kein 27 Zoll zum Vergleich hat bestimmt definitiv auch geil und die Specs von dem Ding sind gleich, also klasse. Nur das ist eine langfristige Investition und ich würde mich da einfach so dermaßen ärgern nicht noch die paar Kröten locker gemacht zu haben. Ansonsten reicht 24 Zoll auf jeden Fall. Mein Ding wäre es nicht. Habe den als Sekundärmonitr und der Unterschied kommt auf den Bildern vielleicht nicht so gut rüber aber es ist ein ganzes Stück. Auf dem einen Bild siehst du meinen alten Monitor. Der war auch 27". Der sek. Monitor ist auch nicht genau 24 sondern 23,6 oder sowas. Wenn mir nun noch jemand sagt wie ich die blöden Fotos drehen kann denn hole ich das noch nach. Sorry aber ich weiß es nicht wies geht. Dreh einfach deinen Monitor^^.


----------



## Nazzy (12. November 2017)

Bild anklicken , rechtsklick - Grafik anzeigen --> Magic 

danke für die Bilder, aber, wo ist dein Kaffee 
ähm ja, ich denke mal, es wird ein Kopf an Kopf rennen zwischen dem Dell und dem AOC Agon AG271QG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Evtl werde ich auch einfach die Geschenke für Family und co. reduzieren und mir mehr gönnen


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. November 2017)

Just do it! 

Den Monitor wirst du viele Jahre haben. 
Ich bleiben definitiv noch 2-4 Jahre bei 1440p und 27". Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Lors84 (12. November 2017)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ok , wie sieht es mit dem hier aus :
> 
> Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



der DELL soll extremes (weit außerhalb der norm) colorbanding haben, ansonsten hätte ich mir den nämlich auch bestellt. desweiteren hat der auch keine OSD einstellung für gamma.
im computerbase forum gibts einen ellenlangen thread dazu.


----------



## Dre_UNSC175 (12. November 2017)

Ansonsten schau mal bei Alternate im Outlet rein die haben immer mal wieder stark reduzierte Ware die minimale Gebrauchsspuren zeigt und dann 100-200€ reduziet ist.


----------



## Nazzy (13. November 2017)

Sry, dass ich nochmal störe 

sehe gerade diesen Test hier :

Dell S2716DG: Dells erster G-Sync-Monitor im Test

Auf den ersten Blick gefällt er mir, gibt es iwelche Einwände, oder kann ich ihn auf die Beobachterliste setzen ? :>


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2017)

Wenn du auf Banding stehst, dann ja.


----------



## Nazzy (13. November 2017)

Ok, 2 sec google, der Kandidat ist raus


----------



## Nazzy (3. Dezember 2017)

So, ich denke, ich habe mich entschieden 

27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278QR schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de

Falls jmd. noch einwände hat, immer raus damit.

Kann ich das Kabel weiterhin behalten, bzw die 165 hz damit nutzen ?

AmazonBasics HDMI to DVI Adapter Cable 9.8 Feet / 3.0 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

grüße


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2017)

Nein, du brauchst nen DP 1.2 Kabel.


----------



## Nazzy (3. Dezember 2017)

also, so eins :

AmazonBasics - Verbindungskabel, DisplayPort auf: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2017)

Laut Beschreibung, sollte es gehen.


----------



## Nazzy (3. Dezember 2017)

bedankt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Da ich nur ein Budget bis Max 400 -500 Euro habe, fällt WQHD + 144 Hz oder G- Sync wohl flach.


530,-€ 2560x1440, 144Hz, Gsync. Problem 6BIT TN, einen Tod muss man sterben
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kyus (3. Dezember 2017)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Falls jmd. noch einwände hat, immer raus damit.



An der extrem groben Antiglare-Beschichtung könnte man sich stören. Ansonsten ist der Asus nicht schlecht. In dem Sinne frohes Glitzern.^^


----------



## Nazzy (3. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> 530,-€ 2560x1440, 144Hz, Gsync. Problem 6BIT TN, einen Tod muss man sterben
> Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



X- mas Geld war höher als erwartet, daher wurde das Budget erweitert 

Der Asus Swift hat doch 8 Bit Farbtiefe ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2017)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Der Asus Swift hat doch 8 Bit Farbtiefe ?


Ja, den werde ich mir Morgen auch bestellen


----------



## Nazzy (3. Dezember 2017)

okay, dann sollte der ja auch passen :p
Viel Glück bei deinem, ich werde wohl heute Nacht bei MF bestellen


----------



## Kyus (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich schließe mich mal an.^^ Hab den Asus gestern bestellt und wird voraussichtlich morgen geliefert. Ich hoffe, ich kann mir dieses Mal ein Retouren-Dilemma ersparen. 
Berichtet mal bitte, wie sich eure Exemplare so schlagen. Besten Dank!


----------



## Stox (5. Dezember 2017)

Auf eure Rückmeldung bin ich gespannt. Der steht bei mir auf der Liste auch ganz weit oben. Und es sollte dieses Jahr wohl noch einen neuen Monitor geben. Sagt der Weihnachtsmann ^^


----------



## Nazzy (5. Dezember 2017)

haha, mach ich. Sollte morgen oder übermorgen ankommen.


----------



## KG1995 (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde dir, wenn du auf G-Sync verzichten kannst, und das Panel-Lotterie-Glück wagen möchtest den Acer XF270HUA empfehlen. Habe den selbst seit gestern hier stehen und bin sehr zufrieden (betreibe ihn mit einer GeForce 1080)


----------



## Muntz (6. Dezember 2017)

Hatte den Acer mit TN Panel kurz zum Testen zuhause gehabt. Aber leider bin ich mit dem TN Panel nicht glücklich geworden. Habe bei dunklen Szenen in spielen (zb. RE7) extremes Color banding gehabt. Von der Ausstattung und Farben etc. war er echt toll aber das Banding hat mich so gestört weil es die Atmosphäre so zerstört hat und man fast nichts gesehen hat (sehr schlimm mit der Sicht war es in BF1) das er wieder retour ging und ich jetzt den Asus ROG Swift mit IPS stehen habe und Ihn nicht mehr missen möchte.


----------



## Nazzy (7. Dezember 2017)

Monitor ist hier, wurde angeschlossen und bisher keine Beschwerden 
Jetzt erstmal Games testen. Bin noch ein bisschen am rumexperiementieren, hab Gamma etwas runtergestelltö

Edit :

AC supersmooth, wohl dank G -Sync, leider ist das Game gecrashed


----------



## Nazzy (8. Dezember 2017)

Wie geil ist denn bitte G - Sync 
Bisher konnte ich keine Bildfehler oder sonstiges Feststellen.
Der Monitor ist einfach zu bedienen, ich habe nur, wie bereits erwähnt, den Gamma Wert etwas runtergesetzt, war mir etwas zu hell.
Bei Computerbase gibt es noch einen größeren Thread mit verschied. Configs zum Monitor, aber ich belasse es erstmal so.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2017)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Gerät und ja G-Sync ist geil  !


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Dezember 2017)

Wieder ein "infected-user" mehr & Glückwunsch zum Kauf. AC, Watch Dogs, der Hexer & wie'se alle heißen sind für GSync prädestiniert & achte mal generell auf Bewegungen & Kameraschwenks. Im Vergleich zu GSync off ein wahrer Traum....


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> Wieder ein "infected-user" mehr & Glückwunsch zum Kauf. AC, Watch Dogs, der Hexer & wie'se alle heißen sind für GSync prädestiniert & achte mal generell auf Bewegungen & Kameraschwenks. Im Vergleich zu GSync off ein wahrer Traum....



Oder wie mein Kollege immer sagt, es ist *Balsam für die Augen!*


----------



## Kyus (8. Dezember 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Oder wie mein Kollege immer sagt, es ist *Balsam für die Augen!*



Auf jeden Fall! 

Auch mein Exemplar ist von der Verarbeitung einwandfrei. Konnte keine Pixelfehler via Dead Pixel Tester entdecken. Auch der Ezio-Monitortest zeigt keine Auffälligkeiten. Die recht aggressive Oberflächenbeschichtung, wodurch insbesondere helle Bilder leicht "fleckig" oder "schimmerig" erscheinen, ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Insbesondere beim Browsen oder beispielsweise bei Textverarbeitung zu bestaunen.

Bei Schwarzbildern sind leicht helle, vertikale Streifen zu beobachten, was sich aber nach einigen Tagen Benutzung reduziert hat. Das fällt im normalen Betrieb gar nicht auf und ist im Vergleich zum BLB vom PG279Q kaum erwähnenswert. Beim Dell S2716DG war es beispielsweise deutlich ausgeprägter. Auch das Color Banding hält sich im Vergleich zum Dell im Rahmen und ist im aktzeptabelen Maß.

Meine Monitor-Odyssee ist nun endlich vorbei und ich bin zufrieden. Mit ein paar Wehwehchen kann ich leben.


----------



## Nazzy (8. Dezember 2017)

Helligkeit 35
Kontrast 50

Rot 97
Grün 98
Blau 100

damit ist es wesentlich angenehmer für die Augen beim surfen etc.


----------

